# Unfamiliar Places and Faces



## SleepingWolf (Jan 12, 2018)

I have had my symptoms for a little over 12 weeks now. Everything from feeling like I lost my identity, terrible memory, poor concentration, dream like vision. The two main symptoms I still can not cope with is everything feeling so unfamiliar. My house, my belongings, my friends, family, town I live in, memories. I feel like I have no idea how I can actually remember names and where I am going but I do. Can anyone relate? This is 24/7...


----------



## SleepingWolf (Jan 12, 2018)

Also, it has been going on so long I am scared I will stop recognizing there is something wrong. Like I am slipping into it being normal or something.


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

I feel this 24/7 and I agree, it’s terrifying. So sorry.


----------



## Todd (Mar 4, 2018)

I feel this 24/7 since late November. I don't feel that people I know are unfamiliar or places but just stuff I do throughout my day I'll forget. Like filling up my water bottle or taking out the dogs, I can remember it but it's not a strong memory and I sometimes confuse it with older memories and often can't pin them to a timeline. Like last night I remember going to bed with my blinds open and when I woke up they were closed and I have no memory of doing so. It's scary as hell to say the least


----------



## progrickey (10 mo ago)

SleepingWolf said:


> I have had my symptoms for a little over 12 weeks now. Everything from feeling like I lost my identity, terrible memory, poor concentration, dream like vision. The two main symptoms I still can not cope with is everything feeling so unfamiliar. My house, my belongings, my friends, family, town I live in, memories. I feel like I have no idea how I can actually remember names and where I am going but I do. Can anyone relate? This is 24/7...


Yes, absolutely relate.


----------

